# كورس مهم في basic workshop



## المدينة تنادينا (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
اليوم بنزلكم كورس مهم غي اساسيات الورش 
والملف power point وحجمة ؟7 ميقا لان الشرايح كثيرة 
ونوعدكم ان شاء الله بكل مفيد


----------



## المدينة تنادينا (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتذر لكم لكن في مشكلة في الموقع بالنسبة لاب لود وهذا الرابط على موقع تحميل
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/BeAnrmyXwNl/Basic-Workshop-Course.ppt.html-Accounting.html


----------



## sallam1998 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد1970 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على موضوعك الرائع:20:


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (20 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

تم الغاء الروابط ممكن تجددها


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح**
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

